# New build 60x24!



## Chad Peterson (Jul 2, 2022)

What’s up ya’ll!  Starting another build .  I built a reverse flow last year using Dave’s calculations & it runs so damn good!  I sold that one & I have a few guys that want them now so I’m going to build a traditional offset now to have plans on them aswell!  Here are a couple pics of my reverse flow from last year…it was a 40x24.  Also a pic of my new cylinder I picked up yesterday…I have my local shop roll it & I weld the seam together.  It’s a 60x24


----------



## clifish (Jul 2, 2022)

Looks nice,  I like the rec tecs in the background.  What year Jeep is in the garage?


----------



## Chad Peterson (Jul 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> Looks nice,  I like the rec tecs in the background.  What year Jeep is in the garage?


Yes sir!  Recteq’s are great pellet rig…I have the new Lonestar pellet rig aswell .  That’s actually a 65 c10 that we’re building!  It’s now a quad cab


----------



## Chad Peterson (Jul 9, 2022)

Lots of progress in the last couple days!  Still not sure on what type of baffle/deflector I’m going to use…I’m thinking I’ll try it without anything but put a shelf for a water pan about 4” above the great level just over the FB/CC opening.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jul 9, 2022)

Really nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Chad Peterson (Jul 9, 2022)

culpepersmoke said:


> Really nice craftsmanship.


Thanks bud!!!


----------



## Chad Peterson (Jul 28, 2022)

UPDATE!

Finished the build & finally settled in on the deflector/baffle…it’s something totally different but it works great!!!  Runs outstanding & got the bottom grate within 2-3 degrees from left edge all the way to the right edge with no hot spots & no tuning plates.  First meal on it tonight was salmon & it was very good…noticeable difference in smoke flavor from the reverse flow I built last year.  I love that smoker aswell…Daveomak’s calcs are spot on!!!


----------



## seenred (Aug 1, 2022)

That thing’s a beauty!  Very nice build!  I like those hinges on your main CC.  I’ve got a RF build in progress, and I’m trying to decide whether to build or buy hinges…did you fab those, or did you buy them somewhere?

Red


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 1, 2022)

Thanks Red!  I had my buddy cut them out on his CNC plasma…along with the other brackets aswell.  Saves a lot of time lol!  I’m actually looking into one myself…we’ll see .  This smoker runs very good!  My reverse flow did aswell…really appreciate Dave’s input & time on this forum.  His calculations are awesome


----------



## seenred (Aug 1, 2022)

Chad Peterson said:


> Thanks Red!  I had my buddy cut them out on his CNC plasma…along with the other brackets aswell.  Saves a lot of time lol!  I’m actually looking into one myself…we’ll see .  This smoker runs very good!  My reverse flow did aswell…really appreciate Dave’s input & time on this forum.  His calculations are awesome



Yeah, it’d be nice to have access to a CNC plasma table.  I don’t have either the room in my shop, nor the room in my budget lol!  I’ll have to either fab something by hand or find an affordable weldable hinge I can buy

Red


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 1, 2022)

seenred said:


> Yeah, it’d be nice to have access to a CNC plasma table.  I don’t have either the room in my shop, nor the room in my budget lol!  I’ll have to either fab something by hand or find an affordable weldable hinge I can buy
> 
> Red


I hear ya bud!  I’m fortunate that I have a lot of friends in the fab business .  Is your build thread on here?


----------



## seenred (Aug 1, 2022)

Chad Peterson said:


> I hear ya bud!  I’m fortunate that I have a lot of friends in the fab business .  Is your build thread on here?



Lucky…the only friends I have are always borrowing _my stuff!   _Maybe I need better friends Lol!

Haven’t started a build thread here yet…thought I’d get a little farther along with it first.  Are you a member over at Smokerbuilder forums?  You can see my progress over there if you are.

Red


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 1, 2022)

seenred said:


> Lucky…the only friends I have are always borrowing _my stuff!   _Maybe I need better friends Lol!
> 
> Haven’t started a build thread here yet…thought I’d get a little farther along with it first.  Are you a member over at Smokerbuilder forums?  You can see my progress over there if you are.
> 
> Red


Lol!  Yeah I am I’ll go check it out


----------



## bauchjw (Aug 1, 2022)

Amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 1, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Amazing craftsmanship!


Thanks brutha!


----------



## mcokevin (Aug 2, 2022)

Very nice beads!  That looks great, and built like a brick shithouse.  Love a BBQ pit that can double as a fallout shelter


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 2, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Very nice beads!  That looks great, and built like a brick shithouse.  Love a BBQ pit that can double as a fallout shelter


Ha ha ha!  Thanks for the good words man, runs very good aswell!


----------



## trlbl (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice work, that is man size bling right there! What did you end up doing for a baffle?


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 16, 2022)

Lol, thanks!  I ended up settling on this set up to push the smoke/heat straight up out of the throat into my water pan shelf…then it enters the chamber settling down & accross.  Works really good but rather than a hot spot on the bottom right, it created a cold spot as I figured it would lol!  Thinking ahead I welded tabs in to mount this baffle…so I took it out & cut a rectangle opening in it to let some heat through the baffle aswell as going up.  It resulted in a very even bottom rack all the way accross…love it.  Ofcoarse the upper rack is hotter to no surprise, but I like that!  So here’s what it looks like but now I have a 2.5” x 15” opening cut out of it .


----------



## G8trwood (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice looking welds!


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 16, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Nice looking welds!


Thanks man!


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 16, 2022)

Really happy with this smoker!  Very easy to run…it loves 12 x 2”-3” splits to rum 225-250, a couple of 2” splits to run 275.  Really good smoke flavor on this


----------



## tbern (Aug 16, 2022)

Awesome looking smoker!! Glad its working good for you!! Nice job building it!!


----------



## Chad Peterson (Aug 16, 2022)

tbern said:


> Awesome looking smoker!! Glad its working good for you!! Nice job building it!!


----------

